# Do you like Thanksgiving?



## Larry Gude

Or no? 


I LOVE it and always wish it was longer.


----------



## b23hqb

The best holiday weekend, and holiday, ever invented. My favorite.

Family, football, food, fellowship, food, football, family, food, food, football........carry on.


----------



## RPMDAD

Yes, normally get the friday off also so it's a nice 4 day weekend for the family to get together.


----------



## BadGirl

I ADORE Thanksgiving.  It is the true meaning of an uncomplicated family gathering:  no presents to buy, no stupid birthday songs to sing, no pressure to do anything other than eat.

Seriously, what could be better than a day, singularly devoted to eating amazing food, and being thankful for it?  Other than, perhaps, a week of gluttony and thankfulness.


----------



## vraiblonde

I can take TG or leave it.  My family isn't around, and pretty much whenever I go visit them it's a feastapalooza no matter what time of year it is.  My friends and I don't need an official excuse to gather and eat, either.  

I remember when I lived in NE or would go there for a holiday, there'd be this enormous extended family get together, including the peeps I don't really care for and don't want to deal with.  The last time I was in that position, I simply refused to go.  This emboldened my Dad to refuse as well, which made my favorite uncle go, "Wow, you know what?  We should have an exclusive super secret invitation only foodfest at our house."  So that's what we did.  The whole house was a cool kids table with nobody being unpleasant.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> Or no?
> 
> 
> I LOVE it and always wish it was longer.


I like a holiday built around food, there are some things you just wouldnt make without an excuse.


----------



## KDENISE977

LOVE the food, dislike the stress of family at my house... bah humbug.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> I can take TG or leave it.  My family isn't around, and pretty much whenever I go visit them it's a feastapalooza no matter what time of year it is.  My friends and I don't need an official excuse to gather and eat, either.
> 
> I remember when I lived in NE or would go there for a holiday, there'd be this enormous extended family get together, including the peeps I don't really care for and don't want to deal with.  The last time I was in that position, I simply refused to go.  This emboldened my Dad to refuse as well, which made my favorite uncle go, "Wow, you know what?  We should have an exclusive super secret invitation only foodfest at our house."  So that's what we did.  The whole house was a cool kids table with nobody being unpleasant.



I LOVE Thanksgiving...but am starting to feel a little bit like you.  There are certain "family" members I can't stand or dont particularly like...the thought of seeing them and pretending to be interested in their mindless blathering kinda ruins the day for me.  If it were up to me we'd stay home and do our own Thanksgiving or invite only the people I really am thankful for.  My kids however enjoy seeing the family especially their cousins is the main reason I go to the extended family Thanksgiving.  

Usually the day after or Saturday after Thanksgiving we have our own special dinner.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> there are some things you just wouldnt make without an excuse.



Like what?

I think families/friends should have quarterly Thanksgiving feasts.  There's no reason to only have one day a year where it's a big deal.  The only excuse I need to make a certain dish is because I want it.


----------



## RareBreed

Looks like I'm the only Scrooge so far and voted that I dislike it. I'm not much of a eater and a holiday where the whole purpose is to eat is torture for me.


----------



## BadGirl

RareBreed said:


> Looks like I'm the only Scrooge so far and voted that I dislike it. I'm not much of a eater and a holiday where the whole purpose is to eat is torture for me.


I'm going to say something that will across as rude, but I really do mean this in the nicest way possible:

You would NEVER fit in with my family.  We LOVE to eat.  We are all pretty great cooks, so we enjoy our times together, where we share meals.  We also have a competitive edge, so we often have cook-offs where we compete for the Golden Spoon award (chicken wing competitions, soup competitions, etc.)

You don't like food/don't like eating?   What in the eff is wrong with you?!?!?!


----------



## RareBreed

BadGirl said:


> I'm going to say something that will across as rude, but I really do mean this in the nicest way possible:
> 
> You would NEVER fit in with my family.  We LOVE to eat.  We are all pretty great cooks, so we enjoy our times together, where we share meals.  We also have a competitive edge, so we often have cook-offs where we compete for the Golden Spoon award (chicken wing competitions, soup competitions, etc.)
> 
> You don't like food/don't like eating?   What in the eff is wrong with you?!?!?!



No offense taken. My family has never been the bonding type when I was growing up. We'd never have extended family over nor go to other's houses. Nobody bonded over the dinner table. You were there to eat and that's it. Now that I'm older and have kids, the dinner table is more to go over everyone's day. I leave before my husband and boys are awake. My husband gets home right as dinner is getting on the table.  I go to bed about an hour after dinner is over. So, our together time during the week is mainly over dinner.

As far as not eating, I'm not sure what's up. I'm not really a picky eater. I just don't eat much. A few bites of everything and I'm good.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Like what?
> 
> I think families/friends should have quarterly Thanksgiving feasts.  There's no reason to only have one day a year where it's a big deal.  The only excuse I need to make a certain dish is because I want it.


When was the last time you made a rib roast, "just because". Even making pies or turkeys or stuffing a ham. I think this is probably a good thing to keep some things special.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> When was the last time you made a rib roast, "just because". Even making pies or turkeys or stuffing a ham. I think this is probably a good thing to keep some things special.



Monello made a rib roast a couple months ago "just because" (because it was a great price at the commissary) and I usually do a couple three a year when I find them on sale.  I don't bake, and I've never made stuffed ham (it's on the list to try), but roasting a turkey is no big deal.   Monello just hand made several dozen chocolate truffles "just because".

I guess I don't really think of certain foods as "special", and I realize I'm in the minority with that.


----------



## BadGirl

RareBreed said:


> No offense taken. My family has never been the bonding type when I was growing up. We'd never have extended family over nor go to other's houses. Nobody bonded over the dinner table. You were there to eat and that's it. Now that I'm older and have kids, the dinner table is more to go over everyone's day. I leave before my husband and boys are awake. My husband gets home right as dinner is getting on the table.  I go to bed about an hour after dinner is over. So, our together time during the week is mainly over dinner.
> 
> As far as not eating, I'm not sure what's up. I'm not really a picky eater. I just don't eat much. A few bites of everything and I'm good.


My family doesn't like to talk at meals.  We like to eat.   Come to think of it, we don't like to talk much at all, but we sure as heck like good food.


----------



## RareBreed

BadGirl said:


> My family doesn't like to talk at meals.  We like to eat.   Come to think of it, we don't like to talk much at all, but we sure as heck like good food.



I'm not a talker either but I married one and birthed two so it's mainly them talking over eachother and me listening.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> You don't like food/don't like eating?   What in the eff is wrong with you?!?!?!





I guess that's what it is - there are people who aren't terribly food oriented, don't enjoy cooking and don't get excited about eating; therefore holidays and other gathering occasions are an ordeal.


----------



## Tami2red

vraiblonde said:


> I guess that's what it is - there are people who aren't terribly food oriented, don't enjoy cooking and don't get excited about eating; therefore holidays and other gathering occasions are an ordeal.



I'm not much of an eater myself.  A few bites and I'm good.  I've been known to forget to eat all day.  Probably stems from the gastric bypass surgery some 12 years ago.

However, I love, Love, LOVE to cook.  And I'm with Vrai on this.  If I want to make something I make it.  Regardless of what 'it' is.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> I can take TG or leave it.  My family isn't around, and pretty much whenever I go visit them it's a feastapalooza no matter what time of year it is.  My friends and I don't need an official excuse to gather and eat, either.
> 
> I remember when I lived in NE or would go there for a holiday, there'd be this enormous extended family get together, including the peeps I don't really care for and don't want to deal with.  The last time I was in that position, I simply refused to go.  This emboldened my Dad to refuse as well, which made my favorite uncle go, "Wow, you know what?  We should have an exclusive super secret invitation only foodfest at our house."  So that's what we did.  The whole house was a cool kids table with nobody being unpleasant.



There is a saying going around on FB something to the effect of Thanksgiving being the time the family gets together and you hope no one has to call the cops LOL


----------



## Misfit

I do not like it. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## ArkRescue

Tami2red said:


> I'm not much of an eater myself.  A few bites and I'm good.  I've been known to forget to eat all day.  Probably stems from the gastric bypass surgery some 12 years ago.
> 
> However, I love, Love, LOVE to cook.  And I'm with Vrai on this.  If I want to make something I make it.  Regardless of what 'it' is.



My Mother always said my eyes were bigger than my stomach.  It's still true today.  I can fill up a plate at a buffet with a lot of food but halfway through I get full - no more for me.  I'm a waste of money at a buffet.


----------



## Tami2red

ArkRescue said:


> My Mother always said my eyes were bigger than my stomach.  It's still true today.  I can fill up a plate at a buffet with a lot of food but halfway through I get full - no more for me.  *I'm a waste of money at a buffet.*



Me too!  DH doesn't even like going to a regular restaurant with me.  I end up bringing most of my meal home!  LOL


----------



## KDENISE977

Misfit said:


> I do not like it. Nope, nope, nope.



Come on now, you know you want Tofurkey !!!


----------



## Misfit

KDENISE977 said:


> Come on now, you know you want Tofurkey !!!


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Monello made a rib roast a couple months ago "just because" (because it was a great price at the commissary) and I usually do a couple three a year when I find them on sale.  I don't bake, and I've never made stuffed ham (it's on the list to try), but roasting a turkey is no big deal.   Monello just hand made several dozen chocolate truffles "just because".
> 
> I guess I don't really think of certain foods as "special", and I realize I'm in the minority with that.


some foods just seem more like special occasion foods than others. I'd not make a rib roast for a Sunday dinner, but I'd make rib steaks for a Tuesday night. Same food, just one's a special occasion and the other isn't.


----------



## desertrat

Used to love it. Not so much anymore. Take it or leave I guess.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> some foods just seem more like special occasion foods than others.



Ugh, that was my least favorite part of being a kid:  having to wait for a special occasion before I could have some food I was craving.  My mom would only make runzas for special occasions and I wanted them all the time.  Now I'm grown up and my own boss and, damn it, I have runzas when I want them.  lol

My first husband and I would have birthday cake just for the heck of it - just because we could - but we outgrew it after a few years.


----------



## stgislander

BadGirl said:


> I ADORE Thanksgiving.  *It is the true meaning of an uncomplicated family gathering:  no presents to buy, no stupid birthday songs to sing, no pressure to do anything other than eat.*
> 
> Seriously, what could be better than a day, singularly devoted to eating amazing food, and being thankful for it?  Other than, perhaps, a week of gluttony and thankfulness.



That right there is why I enjoy it.


----------



## Bann

I really loved my family getting together at the holidays and now I have no immediate family left but my brother.  We live so far apart, we don't get to see each other often.  My late sister's daughters are also pretty far from me, so anytime any of us can get together now, it is like a holiday to me.   OTOH, Foxhound has a pretty big family and they all have welcomed me and The Things into their family with wide open arms.  I really love the holidays with them - lots of family, lots of food, and lots of conversation all over the place!  And everyone gets along, too.  

Before I met FH, when I couldn't get together with my own family - The Things and I would get together with friends who are just like family.


----------



## GURPS

RareBreed said:


> My family has never been the bonding type when I was growing up.





I am an introvert ...
... I hated the family gatherings


----------



## Larry Gude

BadGirl said:


> My family doesn't like to talk at meals.  We like to eat.   Come to think of it, we don't like to talk much at all, but we sure as heck like good food.



We are a blab fest. There is ALWAYS numerous GREAT conversations going on and that is the ONLY think I hate about TG; not being able to be part of every single one. 

Old people convo. Young people convo. Middle aged conv. People you haven't seen in a year convo. And NONE of it is 'uh, well, so, uh, how is the weather out your way?' It is all inspired, animated and interesting.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> I like a holiday built around food, there are some things you just wouldnt make without an excuse.



Yup. The great big turkey, 2 different stuffings, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, a couple gravy's, 2 different cranberries, something green, sour kraut and some rolls.


----------



## Baja28

LOVE it!! Can't wait to fix my meal Thursday (after fishing of course).


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, that was my least favorite part of being a kid:  having to wait for a special occasion before I could have some food I was craving.  My mom would only make runzas for special occasions and I wanted them all the time.  Now I'm grown up and my own boss and, damn it, I have runzas when I want them.  lol
> 
> My first husband and I would have birthday cake just for the heck of it - just because we could - but we outgrew it after a few years.


Do you use cabbage or sauerkraut for your runzas?


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> Do you use cabbage or sauerkraut for your runzas?



Cabbage. They are AWESOME.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> Cabbage. They are AWESOME.


have to give them a try, it looked like a German version of an egg roll.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> have to give them a try, it looked like a German version of an egg roll.



Fair enough but, it's not fried. And some put cheese in them. 

Burger browned with lots of onions, season to taste, cabbage, cheese if you like, dough, roll 'em up, bake 'em and dip with mustard. 

It's not a burger. It's a Runza, meal in a bunza!

FABULOUS


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> Do you use cabbage or sauerkraut for your runzas?



My runza recipe

http://somd.com/links/somd-cookbook/regional-specialties/runzas-_nebraska_-3629.php

I need to make these when Monello gets back from FL.

NOTE:  I don't roll out the dough.  I just cut off a chunk and stretch it like you would pizza dough.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> My runza recipe
> 
> http://somd.com/links/somd-cookbook/regional-specialties/runzas-_nebraska_-3629.php
> 
> I need to make these when Monello gets back from FL.



:


----------



## ArkRescue

this .....


----------



## Tami2red

vraiblonde said:


> My runza recipe
> 
> http://somd.com/links/somd-cookbook/regional-specialties/runzas-_nebraska_-3629.php
> 
> I need to make these when Monello gets back from FL.
> 
> NOTE:  I don't roll out the dough.  I just cut off a chunk and stretch it like you would pizza dough.



So, for the first time I checked out the cookbook section.  Never realized it was there.  Now I just want to cook up a storm!


----------



## ArkRescue

oh my


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> My runza recipe
> 
> http://somd.com/links/somd-cookbook/regional-specialties/runzas-_nebraska_-3629.php
> 
> I need to make these when Monello gets back from FL.
> 
> NOTE:  I don't roll out the dough.  I just cut off a chunk and stretch it like you would pizza dough.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> My runza recipe
> 
> http://somd.com/links/somd-cookbook/regional-specialties/runzas-_nebraska_-3629.php
> 
> I need to make these when Monello gets back from FL.
> 
> NOTE:  I don't roll out the dough.  I just cut off a chunk and stretch it like you would pizza dough.



This is a great idea.  I promise I will only buy what is on the shopping list.  No mission creep.  I need to work on my dough stretching skills.

Or we could make a couple of dozen runzas then wrap & freeze them so we can find some hidden packs weeks later.


----------



## mamatutu

Monello said:


> This is a great idea.  I promise I will only buy what is on the shopping list.  No mission creep.  I need to work on my dough stretching skills.
> 
> Or we could make a couple of dozen runzas then wrap & freeze them so we can find some hidden packs weeks later.



Can y'all please take this discussion to the Dating and Marriage Forum?  Thanks! It is a bit sickening.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Can y'all please take this discussion to the Dating and Marriage thread?  Thanks! It is a bit sickening. After all, we are talking about food.  Who can eat while reading this?



Why is it sickening?  They're talking about food. :shrug:

Just because your beloved doesn't partake in the forums, why should that preclude anyone else from engaging in conversation with their beloved?


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> Why is it sickening?  They're talking about food. :shrug:
> 
> Just because your beloved doesn't partake in the forums, why should that preclude anyone else from engaging in conversation with their beloved?



Go to hell, Bann, and get off my ass.  I so mean that in a nice way.  Glad to see your trigger finger is working.  I remember when you used to give Zara a hard time about using the word 'beloved'.  My question to you is:  Do you actually think for yourself?  Happy Thanksgiving!  Gobble Gobble.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Go to hell, Bann.  I so mean that in a nice way.  Glad to see your trigger finger is working.  I remember when you used to give Zara a hard time about using the word 'beloved'.  My question to you is:  Do you actually think for yourself?  Happy Thanksgiving!  Gobble Gobble.


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


>



Is that all you got?  A smilie?  Thanks for making my point. You are a peach!


----------



## acommondisaster

RareBreed said:


> No offense taken. My family has never been the bonding type when I was growing up. We'd never have extended family over nor go to other's houses. Nobody bonded over the dinner table. You were there to eat and that's it. Now that I'm older and have kids, the dinner table is more to go over everyone's day. I leave before my husband and boys are awake. My husband gets home right as dinner is getting on the table.  I go to bed about an hour after dinner is over. So, our together time during the week is mainly over dinner.
> 
> As far as not eating, I'm not sure what's up. I'm not really a picky eater. I just don't eat much. A few bites of everything and I'm good.



Now I'm totally bummed out. I just want to give you a hug. You may not need it, but I feel like I need to!


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Or we could make a couple of hundred dozen runzas then wrap & freeze them so we can find some hidden packs weeks later and trade them for red frill, mizuna, upland cress and other fresh goodies imported from half way across the state...



I like how you're thinking!


----------



## Bann

Larry Gude said:


> I like how you're thinking!


----------



## frequentflier

My husband and I don't really celebrate holidays/ exchange gifts and neither of us has any other family nearby. He has been known to be on travel for some of the major holidays in the past, which is no big deal for either of us.  
We do enjoy Thanksgiving, though; as we both enjoy cooking. And with our beautiful new kitchen, we will probably fight over who will make what! Most likely, he will cook and I will clean up the mess!
When turkeys and hams are on sale, we do stock up and load up the freezer and enjoy many huge feasts throughout the year. Being in a different house now and having more room- we will probably invite more people over to feast with us


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Go to hell, Bann, and get off my ass.  I so mean that in a nice way.  Glad to see your trigger finger is working.  I remember when you used to give Zara a hard time about using the word 'beloved'.  My question to you is:  Do you actually think for yourself?  Happy Thanksgiving!  Gobble Gobble.



Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> I like how you're thinking!


I heard she likes ramps, I bet he coud get a very large bunch for a dozen or so of them.  I'm thinking for the bread, pretzel bread. I know I should try the original first, but this seems like a natural.


----------



## Monello

Mizuna.  Isn't that an unsightly rash that WESTPAC sailors get?


----------



## Shutout

Baja28 said:


> LOVE it!! Can't wait to fix my meal Thursday (after fishing of course).



Fishing on Thanksgiving morning has been a tradition in my family for decades. Enjoy.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Mizuna.  Isn't that an unsightly rash that WESTPAC sailors get?



I am hoping we have a different mizuna


----------



## PJay

Dixie said:


> Hate, hate, hate it!!!!!!!



Why?.


----------



## gretchen

Bump.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Can y'all please take this discussion to the Dating and Marriage Forum?  Thanks! It is a bit sickening.





mamatutu said:


> Go to hell, Bann, and get off my ass.  I so mean that in a nice way.  Glad to see your trigger finger is working.  I remember when you used to give Zara a hard time about using the word 'beloved'.  My question to you is:  Do you actually think for yourself?  Happy Thanksgiving!  Gobble Gobble.





mamatutu said:


> Is that all you got?  A smilie?  Thanks for making my point. You are a peach!


----------



## Kinnakeet

Thanksgiving is fun,much food beer,wine and football! And a couple of days until deer gun season!


----------



## Xbox360

Thanksgiving is awesome.  I get to sit home and play video games all day.


----------



## Bann




----------



## RoseRed

How did I miss this tread?


----------



## gretchen

Xbox360 said:


> Thanksgiving is awesome.  I get to sit home and play video games all day.



Especially this year!


----------

